# Runny eye problems...



## Fataliya (May 27, 2009)

My eyes water. Bad. Real bad. I'm sitting here with raw spots in the outside corners of my eyes.

It's not my makeup, because they tear up when I'm wearing nothing. I don't think it's allergies, because I use antihistamine eye drops and they still water. They never itch, just water HORRIBLY bad.

I end up losing all my makeup in the outer corners, top and bottom. 

Anyone else have this happen? What could it be? It's driving me crazy, and it's a DAILY occurrence.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (May 27, 2009)

i'm interested to find out what others have to say because the same thing happens to me. do you wear contacts? i had to switch to a preservative-free solution a few years ago and that helped a bit. but i still get the itch and it's like tears coming out of the outside corners of my eyes...eyeliner won't even stick to that area.


----------



## Fataliya (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mindlessgapgirl* 

 
_i'm interested to find out what others have to say because the same thing happens to me. do you wear contacts? i had to switch to a preservative-free solution a few years ago and that helped a bit. but i still get the itch and it's like tears coming out of the outside corners of my eyes...eyeliner won't even stick to that area._

 
I don't wear contacts at all. Mine don't ever itch, either. The outside corners are swollen as well as raw right now, so yeah, it's a total bitch trying to get eyeliner to stick to that area.

I don't really think it's Florida itself, either. My eyes watered in Arizona, but not NEARLY as bad as they do here, and it wasn't every day.


----------



## ritchieramone (May 27, 2009)

I wish I could offer some suggestions, but I also have the same problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For me, it doesn't seem to be related to make-up or anything else I use on my face either. I don't have itchy eyes or any allergies but some days, one or both of my eyes will water more or less non-stop. I can't wear any make-up under my eyes and only liquidlasts have enough staying power for my top lid.

The only thing I've found to make any difference is how tired I am - the less sleep I've had, the worse my eyes will be and they nearly always have dried out by evening.


----------



## kittykit (May 27, 2009)

I suggest going to an eye doctor. I've dry eye (only the left one) and the dryness is causing excess tearing. Hence, watery eye. It can be caused by blocked or poor drainage of the tear ducts.

I have visited the doctor a few months ago and found out mine is caused by the old scars of my cornea ulcers. I am using artificial tears twice a day and it really helps a lot.

HTH!


----------



## anita22 (May 27, 2009)

^ Yup, I get dry eyes too, which also makes them water. I use eye drops to deal with the problem.... Sometimes dry eyes can be a side effect of contact lenses or medication (anything from birth control pills to acne medicine). Try out some lubricating drops and see if that helps, perhaps? Gel drops are really good.


----------



## madnicole (May 27, 2009)

yup - I suffer too - not all the time, but 1 out of every 3 days my tears will take off the line, concealer etc, from the outside of my eyes - very frustrating! However I wear contacts, and have just been told my my optometrist that I have very dry eyes (mine is due to the contacts, although you can have dry eye without being a contact wearer), and should use lubricant drops several times a day, so perhaps that will stop the watering!


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 27, 2009)

Isn't that a sign of glaucoma? I'm thinking you guys should go see the eye doctor for real. If it's not an irritant of some sort, maybe there's a medical reason.


----------



## ForgetRegret (May 27, 2009)

I agree with these guys, you should see a doctor...I had a similar problem, but mine wound up being from allergies. I didn't itch either, but they would just tear and tear and tear...seeing as how you said your eyes didn't water as much in AZ as they do now in FL, I'd be more inclined to think that it's allergies rather than dry eyes, since FL is much more humid than AZ. My doc wound up giving me prescription eye drops, and that helped me out a bunch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck!


----------



## onlyoneeye (May 27, 2009)

Could be allergies or from dry eyes. I have dry eyes and mine water like crazy. Anti-histamine (sp?) drops are only going to make them drier if you actually have dry eyes. A doctor can tell you for sure. I use artificially tears and I take cod liver oil (vitamin D) tablets every day. Helps. 

I cannot put UDPP anywhere near my eyes, only from my eyebrow to my crease. It irritates my eyes no matter how little I use.


----------



## gildedangel (May 27, 2009)

It very well may be dry eyes. Try using eye drops and see if it helps. If it doesn't you should make an appointment with an eye doctor.


----------



## Cinci (May 27, 2009)

i have the same problem.  my left eye is super bad for it.   it drives me insane!  by the time i get to work in the mornings, i've lost half my eyeshadow from the left eye..


----------



## joey444 (May 27, 2009)

LOL, how funny the same thing happens to me when I'm putting my makeup on!!  My left eye on the outside corner ALWAYS tears and I end up losing my makeup there.  Sometimes the corner gets raw too from me wiping it so much while I'm doing my makeup.  Well, obviously I don't have any advice but I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one!


----------



## madnicole (May 28, 2009)

hilarious, it appears there's alot of us! good to know....and yes, I have gone to an optometrist - every 12 months, and they just suggest lubricant drops (or not wearing contact lenses for as long periods of time).


----------



## kittykit (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madnicole* 

 
_hilarious, it appears there's alot of us! good to know....and yes, I have gone to an optometrist - every 12 months, and they just suggest lubricant drops (or not wearing contact lenses for as long periods of time)._

 
You're not alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's really frustrating. I've to see my ophthalmologist every 12 months too, just had my last checkup in February. Eye drops like Tears Naturale are very helpful and you don't need prescriptions for that (at least not here in Europe).


----------



## Zoffe (May 28, 2009)

I've heard some people use the MAC matte texture cream on the outer corner of the eye when their eyes water and that that should stop the makeup from running/smudging


----------



## Fataliya (May 28, 2009)

So hubby went and got me some gel drops for lubrication. 

I put some in and I could FEEL a difference. Normally my eyes feel....I can't explain it...almost gritty. And after I put the drops in, it was like I had a normal film over them again. It felt so GOOD.

So, I'm going to continue using them and see if that helps with the makeup thing. I'm off till Saturday, so I won't be wearing makeup until then, but I'll post back about my results!

Thanks again!


----------



## madnicole (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zoffe* 

 
_I've heard some people use the MAC matte texture cream on the outer corner of the eye when their eyes water and that that should stop the makeup from running/smudging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that's fantastic *runs to the mac counter* thank you!


----------



## Fataliya (May 30, 2009)

Wanted to update. I've been using the gel lubricant drops for two days now and my eyes haven't teared up at all. I highly recommend them. They just FEEL good once you put them in.

I'll post again tomorrow after work. That will be the true test.


----------



## Fataliya (May 31, 2009)

Ok, As soon as I got out of the shower, I put some eyedrops in. Did my makeup. No tears. Went to work, no running. Went outside to smoke, wind was kicking up, my eyes started to water a bit so I put more drops in and they didn't run for the rest of the night!

YAY! It's pricey, at $11 a bottle, but I only need one drop in each eye, and if it saves my makeup, I'm happy, lol!


----------



## Fataliya (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, my victory was short lived, dammit. It lasted a couple weeks and that was it. I guess it's time to find a doctor and see what they have to say. It happens in both eyes, but mostly my left. Matter of fact, my lower eyelid in the outside corner is like....almost permanently swollen a bit now. And the skin on the upper eyelid is different. More wrinkly than the right eye.

I don't know what the hell is going on, but I'm ALMOST to the point of, I don't want to wear eye makeup anymore. And THAT will look hideous. I can't be going in to work looking like I'm sick. *sigh*

Grr.


----------



## kittykit (Jul 2, 2009)

My doctor told me not to use the lubricant drops too often, 1-2 times a day because it will irrate the eyes. I only use it once in the morning and I can see it is working.

I hope you find out what is wrong and will have the problems solved very soon. I know how frustrating this can be...


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_My doctor told me not to use the lubricant drops too often, 1-2 times a day because it will irrate the eyes. I only use it once in the morning and I can see it is working.

I hope you find out what is wrong and will have the problems solved very soon. I know how frustrating this can be..._

 
^^ What may have happened is your eyes got used to the drops, and now they need more and more and more. Similar to what happens when people use nasal sprays too often (like Afrin, and such), their nose gets addicted to it, and they HAVE to keep using it, and using it often. 
...either that, or it's allergies, and the drops offered temporary relief, but now your eyes have caught on to you, and they're making you pay. Vindictive little buggers, aren't they? =-\  
GL hun, hope the doc can help you.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm not sure you have the same problem, but my daughter had extremely watery eyes and it turned out that she had blocked tear ducts.  She had them operated on three times (day surgery) where the doctor inserted tubes to open them.  Now she only has problems on windy days.


----------



## Pythia (Jul 8, 2009)

Sometimes this happens to me but it's usually a piece of mascara has flaked off my eye and get stuck in a tear duct with some eye fluid. If I pull my lower lid down, I can often see it sitting there. Sometimes it's even under the eyeball and you have to carefully get it out.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow this eye drippiness has been plaguing me for 6 months!

I lose all the makeup on my left eye corner too!

I have found UDPP to be the cause of most of it, but I'm sitting here with no makeup and can feel the wetness in my left eye still.

I will try the lubricant eye drops and I'm due for a checkup with my eye doctor anyway.

Thanks girls!


----------



## JulesR (Jun 22, 2015)

I can't believe everyone posting the same thing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yay I have hope!  I am going to try the eye lubricant.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## JulesR (Jun 22, 2015)

Honestly this is me to a T!!!  Let me know what you find out....please!  I am going to try the eye lubricant though.  But yes, my left eye is so bad and yes it is swollen and more wrinkly.  Yuck!  Today I am lucky to have been able to put a little liner on but I am sure that will be off soon...I can feel it watering as I speak!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 22, 2015)

kittykit said:


> My doctor told me not to use the lubricant drops too often, 1-2 times a day because it will irrate the eyes. I only use it once in the morning and I can see it is working.   I hope you find out what is wrong and will have the problems solved very soon. I know how frustrating this can be...


   A couple of years ago I was having this problem horribly, swollen red corners, hurt, & all of it. I explained this to my ophthalmologist during regular exam.  The problem turned out to be clogged tear ducts. But not so bad that I need to go on any prescription medication. Oddly the left eye was a bit more clogged than the right eye which watered more. He said although it seemed counterintuitive that artificial tear drops (which of course does lubricate) would likely help. He said try to use them 3 or 4 times a day & if that didn't help to come back. I don't wear contacts but I believe both were safe to use if you do.  At first I did the few times a day. But on days when I wore makeup I used them in the morning after toner & at night after makeup removal & toner? He gave me a couple of samples of two different brands. I wish I could think of them. I'm pretty positive one was Systane. They were not the cheapie ones. It worked. My eyes still get a little waterery as I live in the worst state for allergies but nothing like before. I don't get any red corners or anything.  If you go to the Systane site there is a ton of information there as well as a coupon. Hope this helps. You might want to give it a try and see if it works for you.


----------



## cleejack (Jul 31, 2015)

I just joined this site.  I too started getting watery eyes 7 months ago.  It began gradually and has progressed to the point that one of my eyes, usually my left, is tearing up all the time.  I have been so stressed out trying to figure out why this is happening.  Thank you for all of  your posts!  It is always nice to discover we are not alone in our challenges.  Hmmmm...I wonder whether that is because misery loves company or that it is just a relief we are not going it alone??  Generally speaking these kinds of reactions are caused by some sort of an environmental allergy. I have tried all kinds of drops, one over $50.00, antihistamines (as much as I hated to do that since I am a therapist in the natural health industry), changing my diet, and everything else I could think of.  I ordered an air purifier last week.  Even my gorgeous Pixiebob cat Rumi has been getting "the look" as I have been wondering whether he is somehow involved. So far I have been unsuccessful in zeroing in on the possible culprit.  It struck me tonight that it could be I have developed an intolerance to my favorite eyeliner which I have used for many years.  I have just removed it and am hoping the solution can be as simple as this.  Time will tell.  I will follow up with this in a few days....


----------



## Caroly (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello! I have the same problem! The only thing that I've found works is layering up the liner with different waterproof liners like ABH dark side and Benefit they're real push up. And then layering in between with a moiusure absorbing powder (talc) such as an eyeshadow. This is not a medical issue and trying drops, and new contacts and whatever. Some people just have naturally more watery eyes and need a solution to the liner issue not a doctor reccomendation. If anyone has a real solution, please. I'm almost ready to apply spackle to my eyes.


----------



## Boldfoxy (Nov 9, 2016)

I also have this same problem, at one point I was told it was my tear ducts were blocked and needed surgery, then I have dry eyes, and possibly allergies.  It is way worse for me in winter! my make runs all the time.  My eyes are raw from it. I hate it! My makeup never stays on, anybody find out any relief?


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Nov 16, 2016)

I have this issue. In the winter I have issues that cannot be resolved. Cold air simply makes my eyes run like faucets. However,.. all other times,.. allergy relief eyedrops I have bought at CVS usually keep me nice and normal.


----------



## Stephd1967 (Apr 26, 2017)

I have the same issue!!! I have been to 3 diff docs with 3 diff diagnosis...one says infection. Another said dry eye then one said allergies..i give up!!


----------



## pandaluv (Oct 25, 2017)

ditto here, I am also rubbing my eyes a lot (ah it feels soooo good) but worry about it stretching the delicate skin.  I've used lubricant eye drops but also will take a claritin which seems to help in my case.


----------



## Hailey.R (Oct 30, 2017)

I've been suffering from a lot of what has been talked about here; runny eyes, spotting, constant irritation, and even twitching at times. It got so bad a few months back that I actually went to the hospital for fear of causing permanent damage. My doctor (female) then calmed me down and recommended to me to go buy Allison Bay's "Alvasys" eye drops, and after a week I went back and thanked her for changing my life! I swear by these eyedrops, they will literally immediately help out to all the problems mentioned here before!
Here is a link where you can buy them: Alvasys Keratoconus Eye drops
A tad on the pricy side, but definitely worth every penny! You can thank me later


----------

